# BoxGrade - VPS, dedicated hosting and VPN reviews based on live, long-running benchmarks



## boxgrade (Dec 16, 2013)

So we've put together a VPN/VPS/dedicated hosted benchmarking site that we hope will be of some use to people here... If you're a vps/dedicated hosting provider please sign up to promote your site. And if you're looking to sign up for a new VPN, dedicated server, or VPS please give us a try.

 

We track server performance for 200+ servers and plans in 66 countries, with more added each week. We also added a bunch of features last week that people may find useful:

 

*VPN Benchmarks*

 

We now monitor performance of virtual private network (VPN) providers. Our  nodes sign in to each VPN and monitor availability, packet loss, latency and latency to Google for VyprVPN, HideMyAss, IPVanish and several other providers. We monitor 240 VPN servers in 66 countries with more added every week.

 

*User Uploaded Benchmarks*

 

We now list hundreds of VPS and Dedicated Hosting plans from hundreds of hosting providers. You can now benchmark your own VPS or dedicated server account and see how it performs relative to the others. Just visit our home page and click *Benchmark and Add Your Server*.

 

*Pricing, Payment Methods, Currency*

 

We now display pricing, payment methods, and provider currency for hundreds of hosting and VPN plans. Looking for a hosting provider in the Netherlands that bills in British Pounds?, or a dedicated server you can pay for with Bitcoin look here.

 

*Dedicated Server Hosting*

 

If you've outgrown VPS's and want to move to dedicated hardware we have 160+ dedicated hosting plans in 49 countries to choose from.

 

Please have a look at the site and let me know what you think.

 

-Joe


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 16, 2013)

Like

Data

Benchmarks

+1

Nice

Informative

Thanks

Good


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 16, 2013)

Too much data. :mellow:


----------

